# gormless meditation



## jacquesvd

Een jaar geleden of zo las ik in The Guardian een column waarin Lauren Laverne ervoor pleitte minstens af en toe afstand te nemen tot de digitale wereld. In dat artikel kwam de verbinding 'gormless meditation' en ik voel dat als tegensprekelijk in zichzelf aan: hoe kan nu meditatie idioot of hersenloos zijn?
Allicht wil 'gormless' hier 'gedachteloos' zeggen maar ik kan daarvan in geen enkel woordenboek bevestiging vinden.

Kan iemand mij het gebruik van gormless hier verklaren. Dank


----------



## Peterdg

Dit zegt ons huiswoordenboek ervan: _dom, onnozel._


----------



## eno2

Ik kende gormless niet. 

Je zou meditatie als dom en onnozel kunnen afdoen ja, vanuit de hautaine  kwaadaardigheid van iemand die totaal gehecht is aan zijn immer doorlopende gedachtenprocessen, rag and bones, het aapje dt van de ene tak naar de andere slingert, en daar nooit wil of kan afstand van doen. Wie dat wel af en toe of veel doet, kan dan doorgaan als een leeghoofd. 

Hoe dat in een (afstand nemen van) digitale context moet verklaard worden, weet ik niet; ik zou het originele artikel moeten lezen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik heb net even het artikel bekeken en ik zie dat _meditation _niet letterlijk genomen moet worden. In de context slaat het op het "gedachteloos naar buiten staren uit een autoraampje". Het lijkt me dat meditatie voor Lauren in het _simpele staren _(stare, gaze) ligt. Als je meditatie letterlijk neemt, als een oosterse kunst, dan heeft gormless weinig te betekenen, maar in deze context, waar gormless een contrast biedt voor de eindeloze complexiteit van internet en de digitale wereld, komt het wat mij betreft tot z'n recht.


----------



## eno2

Ik zocht maar vond de bewuste originele uitspraak niet in haar artikels. De terminologie "gormless meditation" bevalt me natuurlijk niet.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Switch it off and give yourself a digital break | Lauren Laverne


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Brownpaperbag said:


> Ik heb net even het artikel bekeken en ik zie dat _meditation _niet letterlijk genomen moet worden. In de context slaat het op het "gedachteloos naar buiten staren uit een autoraampje".


Ja, zo zie ik het ook. Bij het lezen van de bewuste passage uit het artikel kwam meteen het beeld van _je verstand op nul zetten _of _je hoofd leegmaken _(_en naar buiten kijken_) in me op.

Als ik de Engelse woordenboeken die ik heb ingekeken, goed interpreteer, betekent _gormless_ in eerste instantie zoiets als _suf_, _wezenloos_ en bij uitbreiding ook _dom_, net zoals bij ons _sufferd_ ook _domoor_ betekent.


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> Switch it off and give yourself a digital break | Lauren Laverne


OK 
Las het.
Ze bedoelt het positief.


----------



## jacquesvd

Brownpaperbag said:


> Ik heb net even het artikel bekeken en ik zie dat _meditation _niet letterlijk genomen moet worden. In de context slaat het op het "gedachteloos naar buiten staren uit een autoraampje". Het lijkt me dat meditatie voor Lauren in het _simpele staren _(stare, gaze) ligt. Als je meditatie letterlijk neemt, als een oosterse kunst, dan heeft gormless weinig te betekenen, maar in deze context, waar gormless een contrast biedt voor de eindeloze complexiteit van internet en de digitale wereld, komt het wat mij betreft tot z'n recht.



Dank, hiermee heb ik de bevestiging dat 'gedachteloos' de passende vertaling zou zijn, want Lauren Laverne bedoelt het inderdaad zeer positief. Alleen was ik blijven haken aan 'meditatie' dat ik niet kon verbinden aan de grondbetekenis van 'gormless'. Gewoon uit interesse dan: zou 'gormless staring" of 'gormless gazing" gekund hebben?


----------



## eno2

Meditatie is meer gericht, opzettelijker, langduriger ook.  De woordkeuze staring of gazing was beter geweest.


----------



## ThomasK

_Meditation_ kan in het Engels vermoedelijk breder worden gebruikt, niet zo intentioneel als onze "meditatie". Ik las trouwens gisteren net Evelyn Underhill, die het had over momenten van contemplatie (oei, ja, niet direct meditatie) die ons overvallen. Nu, ook meditatie moet vooral loslaten, en in die zin kan ik wel iets zien in die "gormless".

Ik vond trouwens het artikel en vermeld even de precieze context:

"Gazing out, lost in gormless meditation, has always been one of my favourite activities and, one particularly fabulous morning, when London just demanded to be stared at, I realised I’d stopped. I had fallen out of that habit and into another – instead of looking out I was looking in at my phone: reading about the outside world while ignoring the one that was."


----------

